# Abrasion of silver plated items



## TomVader (Jan 27, 2013)

This is just an open question to spark discussion... I've read quite a few posts about recovering silver from plated items. They all involve chemical or electrochemical processes. Has anyone considered putting plated items into a tumbler with a coarse abrasive until the plating is gone and then rinsing the silver powder from the abrasive? The powdered silver would of course contain some base metal, but very small percentage I think.


----------



## rusty (Jan 27, 2013)

TomVader said:


> This is just an open question to spark discussion... I've read quite a few posts about recovering silver from plated items. They all involve chemical or electrochemical processes. Has anyone considered putting plated items into a tumbler with a coarse abrasive until the plating is gone and then rinsing the silver powder from the abrasive? The powdered silver would of course contain some base metal, but very small percentage I think.




http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=8807&p=82962&hilit=silver+ball+mill+rusty#p82962


----------

